# Notebokk-HD mit Magnet einer GPS-Maus zerstört?



## josDesign (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo, ein trauriger Tag ist für mich heut!

Ich habe heute in freier Natur meine GPS-Maus an meinen Laptop angesteckt.

Habe die GPS_Maus auf das Notebock gelegt (drunter ist gleich die HD)! (In der Maus ist ein kleiner Manget damit ich die Maus irgendwo im Auto hinlegen kann und haftet)

Und nach ein paar Minuten Rattert die Festplatte nur noch Rattratt Rattratt Rattratt....


Die Festplatte ist eine Toshiba, und die GPS_Maus von Navilock!


Und meine Daten Das waren echt wahnsinnig wichtige Daten.
Ich habe mich aber jetzt umgesehen wieviel solch eine Datenrettung kostet... zwischen 500 und 2000€ pro Festplatte.


Was meint ihr.. is die hinüber?

Liebe Grüße
Josef Florian


----------



## spirit (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Die Festplatte ist auf keinen Fall hinüber wenn sie mit Magnetismus in Verbindung kommt. Im schlimmsten Fall werden wie die Daten "Manipuliert". Das heisst aber in den meisten Fällen nicht, das die Daten weg sind. Es würde ja z.B. schon reichen, das die Zuordnungstabelle nicht gelesen werden kann. Eine Herstellung ist meistens möglich.

Ich befürchte aber in deinem FAll, das es nichts mit der Maus zu tun hat. Mir klingt es wahrscheinlicher das die Platte zufällig einen "weg" bekommen hat. 

Falls die Festplatte nicht physikalisch kaputt ist, kann ich dir eine Datenrettung anbieten. Die Kosten richten sich nach dem Erfolg.


----------

